# DIRECTV iPhone App makes Top 10



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

*DIRECTV DVR Scheduler for iPhone(TM) and iPod(R) Touch Downloaded over 100,000 Times in First Four Days of Availability on Apple App Store*

_New App Vaults into the Top Ten Free Apps After Just One Week_

EL SEGUNDO, Calif., Apr 07, 2009 (BUSINESS WIRE) -- DIRECTV today announced its DVR Scheduler App has been downloaded over 100,000 times since its launch on March 30, 2009 and has vaulted into the top ten free apps in the Apple App Store after just one week. The new app allows customers to tap the DIRECTV icon on their iPhone(TM) or iPod(R) touch to begin remotely scheduling and recording DIRECTV programming on their home DVR - wherever they are.

The new app combines the innovative Multi-Touch user interface of iPhone and iPod touch with an improved search function that enables users to quickly browse the entire programming guide by channel or date and time and schedule programs up to 14 days in advance. A keyword search option also lets the viewer search DIRECTV shows by actor, title, and description and the guide can be customized for easier viewing and program selection. Once a program is located, viewers have detailed information like air date, duration, and description at their fingertips. The most popular shows will display a colorful graphic that can be tapped to view more images of the cast. DIRECTV customers can then easily set a remote recording with additional options and settings, and simply touch to record.

The DIRECTV DVR Scheduler app is available for free from Apple's App Store on iPhone and iPod touch or at www.itunes.com/appstore/.

For more information customers can visit www.directv.com/iphone.

DIRECTV has led the industry in the application of remote DVR scheduling technology - its customers have been using the complimentary service on their cell phones and computers since early last year, scheduling nearly 5-million recordings on their home DVRs to date. Future versions of the application will offer DIRECTV VOD search and remote record, content recommendations and ratings, and streaming of show and movie trailers.

About DIRECTV, Inc.

DIRECTV, Inc. (NASDAQTV), the nation's number one satellite TV service, presents the finest television experience available to more than 17.6 million customers in the United States and is leading the HD revolution with more than 130 HD channels. Each day, DIRECTV subscribers enjoy access to over 265 channels of 100% digital picture and sound, exclusive programming, industry-leading customer satisfaction (which has surpassed national cable companies for eight years running) and superior technologies that include advanced DVR and HD-DVR services and the most state-of-the-art interactive sports packages available anywhere. For the most up-to-date information on DIRECTV, please call 1-800-DIRECTV or visit www.directv.com.

SOURCE: DIRECTV, Inc.

DIRECTV
Darris Gringeri, 212-205-0882

Copyright Business Wire 2009


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks like the iPhone folks picked a winner to hook their horns to...


----------



## Jotas (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeah it's a great little app. I've already scheduled a couple of shows on it, works great!


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Impressive! It is an awesome app though. Even for those without DVRs


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I have been using this app daily... it's a winner for me.


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

Ehhh, I'll stick to my Windows Smartphone and Sling Mobile


----------



## tomkarl (Jan 6, 2009)

I use this app while in the same room with the DVR. Just having the keyboard to search for show names makes it a huge hit with me. Works great.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

logan2575 said:


> Ehhh, I'll stick to my Windows Smartphone and Sling Mobile


Actually those work well and have more capability but the great thing about this app is the speed. It takes just seconds to perform any task.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

logan2575 said:


> Ehhh, I'll stick to my Windows Smartphone and Sling Mobile


Well, if you don't have an iPhone, it will be difficult to use the App, so i understand this. However, those with iPhones .. The App is much better than using Sling Mobile or the DVR Scheduler online.

I've used the App just to lookup show information with no intention of setting a recording at that time.


----------



## jmunick1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Not surpirsed, they produced a great app for first release.

If a developer is listening, hiding Non-HD in browse by channel should be in the next release!


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't have an iPhone or iPod Touch but the app looks very sweet.


----------



## Packersrule (Sep 10, 2007)

I have to agree - works great. I now use it and not my DVR to search for shows.


----------



## Starchild (Sep 4, 2007)

I use the app daily on my iPod touch to set recordings as well as just look up shows while I am watching my dvr. How did I live without it?


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

Me, my wife, and 2 friends with iPhones and HR20s love this! It is much faster to lookup shows. The other day a friend was over and forgot to schedule Tudors, she just pulled the iPhone up and in less than 15 seconds had her DVR schedule it. This thing is great and I applaud the CE testers for this. Hopefully, other search functions will be added such as actor, etc. Thanks DirecTV!


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like a great application. I am glad they have made it that good, now for the BB application!


----------



## NOLANSKI (Apr 4, 2007)

I think the Star Trek phaser app is far better and much much cooler.


----------



## vonzoog (Jul 23, 2005)

turey22 said:


> Sounds like a great application. I am glad they have made it that good, now for the BB application!


Hang in there. As good as this app is I'm sure the BlackBerry is next on their list.

As an iPhone user and one that now has this app I have to agree with others who have already posted. This app is soooooo good that I use it while watching TV instead of using the TV remote. Much faster, better, and easier to use.

Way to go DirecTV (or however did it) this is really a good one.


----------



## hummer1823 (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah looks like a sweet app. Better than just using m.directv.com
I would love an iPhone but the reception around my parts sucks.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

vonzoog said:


> Hang in there. As good as this app is I'm sure the BlackBerry is next on their list.
> 
> As an iPhone user and one that now has this app I have to agree with others who have already posted. This app is soooooo good that I use it while watching TV instead of using the TV remote. Much faster, better, and easier to use.
> 
> Way to go DirecTV (or however did it) this is really a good one.


I read all this about iphone app and it makes me think that a BB application wont be as good as the iphone one. Might even be slow but if it has all the features like the iphone app it will be loved by many BB owners.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

mgavs said:


> Hopefully, other search functions will be added such as actor, etc. Thanks DirecTV!


This already exists - under the search options (click the arrow in the upper right of the search screen) you'll see a "cast and crew" field, among others, that's selected by default.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Just an update on this .. The "over 100,000" downloads was in the first 4 days. After the first full week this App had been downloaded over 200,000 times.


----------



## hummer1823 (Apr 6, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> Just an update on this .. The "over 100,000" downloads was in the first 4 days. After the first full week this App had been downloaded over 200,000 times.


:eek2: Well, they have a good thing going for them. It just goes hand in hand with a DVR.


----------



## gatorbait2 (Sep 3, 2007)

No padding? Makes it not so great for sports and live shows like Idol that go over.


----------

